# The new Stihl MS201T sucks



## heromaker (Sep 13, 2012)

I own a small tree service in CA. I'm a second generation climber, been climbing over 20 years. Since 1972 my dad and I have always ran Stihl chainsaws. I bought a 201T a couple of months ago and was more than dissatisfied. The 020 has been the best climbing saw for over 2 decades hands down, diehard Husky guys won't even argue with that. The 200T was great, the 201T is worthless, I had my saw shop retune it several times but it often lacks the low end power to even get the chain spinning on a 14 inch bar on the job. My buddy Sam bought a new 201T and it has the same issues. The saw has no low end power, the old cheap echo climbing saws were better than the 201T. I ended up putting a 12 inch super thin carving bar on it and it finally performs well enough. The 200T was awesome the 201t is trash. I cant overstate how big of a mistake Stilh has made messing up the 200T. Has anyone had the same experience?


----------



## struggle (Sep 13, 2012)

That my friend is why I have a new one tucked away at this moment. 

Message Brad sneller as he for a very reasonable price can retune the 201T to out run the 200T or match it in performance. He can get you set up right away correctly on the 201T.


----------



## ptjeep (Sep 13, 2012)

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/185736.htm
Read this.


----------



## struggle (Sep 13, 2012)

ptjeep said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/185736.htm
> Read this.



The guy that started this thread is the one to talk to about getting the 201T done


----------



## angelo c (Sep 13, 2012)

So the 201 t runs as good as......anything else available.....







Damn shame we got spoiled by the 200t...

Mod it by brad or randy and it's all good again...sorry your late to the party.


----------



## R2D (Sep 13, 2012)

*Some reading for you!*

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/205150.htm
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/204613.htm
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/182225.htm
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/191987.htm
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/206225-3.htm


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 13, 2012)

heromaker said:


> I own a small tree service in CA. I'm a second generation climber, been climbing over 20 years. Since 1972 my dad and I have always ran Stihl chainsaws. I bought a 201T a couple of months ago and was more than dissatisfied. The 020 has been the best climbing saw for over 2 decades hands down, diehard Husky guys won't even argue with that. The 200T was great, the 201T is worthless, I had my saw shop retune it several times but it often lacks the low end power to even get the chain spinning on a 14 inch bar on the job. My buddy Sam bought a new 201T and it has the same issues. The saw has no low end power, the old cheap echo climbing saws were better than the 201T. I ended up putting a 12 inch super thin carving bar on it and it finally performs well enough. The 200T was awesome the 201t is trash. I cant overstate how big of a mistake Stilh has made messing up the 200T. Has anyone had the same experience?



It's a shame that they come that way from the factory, but it doesn't have to run like that.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 13, 2012)

$50+shipping will change that saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 13, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> $50+shipping will change that saw.



How would you know?:jester:


----------



## RAMROD48 (Sep 13, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> How would you know?:jester:



Well how much is it then?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 13, 2012)

RAMROD48 said:


> Well how much is it then?



He's just kidding around. He did my 201T and it screams now.


----------



## Arbonaut (Sep 13, 2012)

I've seen 'em wind up those saws pretty good with advanced timing + light mod. They run well after several tanks of gas, though and especially on canned fuel. Never really a viable alternative for the MS200T, but mine is easy to start.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 13, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> How would you know?:jester:



Maybe i have one:jester:


----------



## Steeltech (Sep 22, 2012)

*I recently had a similar experience with my new 201t.*

After having the saw re-tuned twice by my local dealer, I decided to contact STIHL directly to complain. I was put in contact with the regional sales manager for STIHL, who then had the Technical rep contact me. This guy was awesome, Norm Olynuk is the STIHL Tech Rep in British Columbia, after listening to my complaints, he contacted the dealer to get their input & then made arrangements to come out on site to see exactly what was going on with the saw. The long & short of this was, the new MS201t has a specific tuning procedure that must be followed, due to the new ignition system. After pulling the carburettor off the saw, he removed the limiter cap & reset the high speed & lowspeed adjustment ( 2 turns out form the seated position on the h speed & 1 1/4 turns out on the low speed. after re-assembley he performed what is called a "lean idle drop off setting" this where the new ignition system comes into play, it has some internal programming that requires you to let the saw return to idle for 20 seconds after revving the saw before adjusting the carb (Norm said it is critical to let it idle for at least 20 seconds as it alows the ignition timing to return to the base setting) after he finished, the saw was a completely different machine. Norm also told me that the break-in period on this saw is a lot longer (at least 25 tanks of fuel) 2 weeks later, my 201 T easily outperforms my old 200T. :msp_smile:


heromaker said:


> I own a small tree service in CA. I'm a second generation climber, been climbing over 20 years. Since 1972 my dad and I have always ran Stihl chainsaws. I bought a 201T a couple of months ago and was more than dissatisfied. The 020 has been the best climbing saw for over 2 decades hands down, diehard Husky guys won't even argue with that. The 200T was great, the 201T is worthless, I had my saw shop retune it several times but it often lacks the low end power to even get the chain spinning on a 14 inch bar on the job. My buddy Sam bought a new 201T and it has the same issues. The saw has no low end power, the old cheap echo climbing saws were better than the 201T. I ended up putting a 12 inch super thin carving bar on it and it finally performs well enough. The 200T was awesome the 201t is trash. I cant overstate how big of a mistake Stilh has made messing up the 200T. Has anyone had the same experience?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Sep 22, 2012)

Steeltech said:


> After having the saw re-tuned twice by my local dealer, I decided to contact STIHL directly to complain. I was put in contact with the regional sales manager for STIHL, who then had the Technical rep contact me. This guy was awesome, Norm Olynuk is the STIHL Tech Rep in British Columbia, after listening to my complaints, he contacted the dealer to get their input & then made arrangements to come out on site to see exactly what was going on with the saw. The long & short of this was, the new MS201t has a specific tuning procedure that must be followed, due to the new ignition system. After pulling the carburettor off the saw, he removed the limiter cap & reset the high speed & lowspeed adjustment ( 2 turns out form the seated position on the h speed & 1 1/4 turns out on the low speed. after re-assembley he performed what is called a "lean idle drop off setting" this where the new ignition system comes into play, it has some internal programming that requires you to let the saw return to idle for 20 seconds after revving the saw before adjusting the carb (Norm said it is critical to let it idle for at least 20 seconds as it alows the ignition timing to return to the base setting) after he finished, the saw was a completely different machine. Norm also told me that the break-in period on this saw is a lot longer (at least 25 tanks of fuel) 2 weeks later, my 201 T easily outperforms my old 200T. :msp_smile:



This is what I've found with the 201T's they have an incredibly long break in period, and they just need a some carb adjusting 
and takes care of most complaints.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 22, 2012)

struggle said:


> That my friend is why I have a new one tucked away at this moment.
> 
> Message Brad sneller as he for a very reasonable price can retune the 201T to out run the 200T or match it in performance. He can get you set up right away correctly on the 201T.



I'm looking forward to a much improved saw. It's out now getting the Sneller treatment! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 22, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> I'm looking forward to a much improved saw. It's out now getting the Sneller treatment! :hmm3grin2orange:



He did mine, its a different kind of animal now.


----------



## SCHallenger (Sep 22, 2012)

*MS201-performance*



Steeltech said:


> After having the saw re-tuned twice by my local dealer, I decided to contact STIHL directly to complain. I was put in contact with the regional sales manager for STIHL, who then had the Technical rep contact me. This guy was awesome, Norm Olynuk is the STIHL Tech Rep in British Columbia, after listening to my complaints, he contacted the dealer to get their input & then made arrangements to come out on site to see exactly what was going on with the saw. The long & short of this was, the new MS201t has a specific tuning procedure that must be followed, due to the new ignition system. After pulling the carburettor off the saw, he removed the limiter cap & reset the high speed & lowspeed adjustment ( 2 turns out form the seated position on the h speed & 1 1/4 turns out on the low speed. after re-assembley he performed what is called a "lean idle drop off setting" this where the new ignition system comes into play, it has some internal programming that requires you to let the saw return to idle for 20 seconds after revving the saw before adjusting the carb (Norm said it is critical to let it idle for at least 20 seconds as it alows the ignition timing to return to the base setting) after he finished, the saw was a completely different machine. Norm also told me that the break-in period on this saw is a lot longer (at least 25 tanks of fuel) 2 weeks later, my 201 T easily outperforms my old 200T. :msp_smile:



Thanks much for this bulletin. In conversation with someone at Stihl, I don't remember his name, he indicated that an advance curve was built into the timing. Too bad this info is not in the hands of all their dealers, or, if it is, they are not using it to set up the saws properly. This is another very helpful post in the saga of the MS201!!


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 22, 2012)

Internal programming and variable timing?

opcorn:


----------



## Steeltech (Sep 23, 2012)

*201t ignition*

Variable ignition timing and a spark interruptor ( which is the reason for the 20sec reset)


Joe Kidd said:


> Internal programming and variable timing?
> 
> opcorn:


----------



## heromaker (Sep 24, 2012)

*Stilh rep*



Steeltech said:


> After having the saw re-tuned twice by my local dealer, I decided to contact STIHL directly to complain. I was put in contact with the regional sales manager for STIHL, who then had the Technical rep contact me. This guy was awesome, Norm Olynuk is the STIHL Tech Rep in British Columbia, after listening to my complaints, he contacted the dealer to get their input & then made arrangements to come out on site to see exactly what was going on with the saw. The long & short of this was, the new MS201t has a specific tuning procedure that must be followed, due to the new ignition system. After pulling the carburettor off the saw, he removed the limiter cap & reset the high speed & lowspeed adjustment ( 2 turns out form the seated position on the h speed & 1 1/4 turns out on the low speed. after re-assembley he performed what is called a "lean idle drop off setting" this where the new ignition system comes into play, it has some internal programming that requires you to let the saw return to idle for 20 seconds after revving the saw before adjusting the carb (Norm said it is critical to let it idle for at least 20 seconds as it alows the ignition timing to return to the base setting) after he finished, the saw was a completely different machine. Norm also told me that the break-in period on this saw is a lot longer (at least 25 tanks of fuel) 2 weeks later, my 201 T easily outperforms my old 200T. :msp_smile:




Actually I put in a complaint on a Stihl website and got a call from a big time rep that said he contacted my local dealer and he said basically the same thing you are conveying. I don't have a backup climbing saw right now so I have been putting off taking the saw in. I have to say that I'm very impressed with Stihl and now hearing your story even more so. :msp_thumbup: Thankx for the feedback.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Sep 24, 2012)

Its funny when the 201T came out all the 200Ts fell of the face of the earth. i have been on the hunt for a new one. no luck ANYWHERE.....


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 24, 2012)

Steeltech said:


> Variable ignition timing and a spark interruptor ( which is the reason for the 20sec reset)



So, are you saying that the saw in question had never been allowed to idle for 20 seconds?


----------



## Michael16 (Sep 24, 2012)

A lot of the tree clearing guys around here were 100% against them when they came out, said they would never buy them and the worst thing stihl has ever made etc... A few of them eventually had to break down and buy one when there old saws kicked the bucket, or fell out of the tree haha. All of them seem to enjoy them now though, just a little bit of tuning and adjustment to them and they are awsome saws, and pretty efficient too. No complaints from actual owners to date though, just complements...


----------



## Steeltech (Sep 24, 2012)

*201t ignition*

the 20sec reset comes into play when trying to adjust the carburetor the Stihl rep told me this likely the reason the saw was out of adjustment. 
. When you put a tach on the saw and start adjusting the carburettor, when the rpm exceeds 14k the tach is no longer able to give an accurate reading, so then you need to let the saw return to idle for the ignition to reset itself


blsnelling said:


> So, are you saying that the saw in question had never been allowed to idle for 20 seconds?


----------



## dwraisor (Sep 25, 2012)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Its funny when the 201T came out all the 200Ts fell of the face of the earth. i have been on the hunt for a new one. no luck ANYWHERE.....



Yes, I put a fellow AS memeber onto a dealer here in my area that had two. He paid for them over teh phone that day then drove in from 3 states (NC to Louisville (area) KY) just for two saws.

I look everytime I go into a dealer just to see, and no NOS 200Ts around.

dw


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 20, 2017)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Its funny when the 201T came out all the 200Ts fell of the face of the earth. i have been on the hunt for a new one. no luck ANYWHERE.....



I just accepted an almost unused 200T in trade as full payment on a lawnmower repair bill of about $130.00. We have been holding the mower for at least two summers, but it has been dragged into use a couple of times by my employees. OH YES! We are going to make sure the lawnmower runs right. 

Just to let you know: there are still 200T's out there!


----------



## SCHallenger (Apr 20, 2017)

pdqdl said:


> I just accepted an almost unused 200T in trade as full payment on a lawnmower repair bill of about $130.00. We have been holding the mower for at least two summers, but it has been dragged into use a couple of times by my employees. OH YES! We are going to make sure the lawnmower runs right.
> 
> Just to let you know: there are still 200T's out there!



I'm guessing it is gone already!


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 20, 2017)

After some reservation, we accepted the lady's offer. She wants her mower back, I want to get paid, and I have a marked fondness for 200t's.

I didn't explain to her that she could probably list it on craigslist and get enough money to buy several new mowers. Nope! _Never crossed my mind to bring that up._


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 20, 2017)

pdqdl said:


> After some reservation


Didn't you mean "After some academy award level acting"?


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 20, 2017)

No, I wasn't there when she brought it in for trade. My mechanic finished the deal. I am pretty sure that he told her I was coming out ahead, and that he would make sure that she got a good mower back and that I would deliver it personally.

The guy that stuck me with the mower used to work for me. We did the original repair for his friend/landlord on a non-profit sort of arrangement. He was getting a bit old, he had lost one leg (before working for me), and had uncontrolled diabetes. I was trying to work around those problems and be a nice guy keeping him at work. 

He ended up just kind of giving up on life and his daughter put him in a home. The friend/landlord never came in to pay the bill, couldn't run the mower or even pick it up, so it sat around forever being ignored. She recently talked to him and he advised that she swap the 200T for the mower repair. _I am pretty certain that he still understands that a 200T is a premium saw._

My former employee also kind of stuck me with some work-related problems prior to his departure, so it would have been no problem at all for me to profit on him with no remorse. Hiding my relief at not being asked to make another bad deal would have required some acting, though.

When she proposed a chainsaw trade, I was imagining an old McCulloch Eager beaver.


----------

